# Blue and Green Color Issues Sublimation



## ChelseyD (Oct 22, 2014)

We are using an EPSON 7890 for our sublimation printing.

We have a terrible time getting our light blues, any greens, and sometimes grays to come out right. Baby blue always comes out sea foam green, and it's especially difficult when there is a logo that has both blue AND green... We can usually match up one color perfect, but then the other one is nowhere close what it needs to be.

Anyone have any of these same issues? Any tips, or know how to solve these problems?

Helpppp meeee!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ChelseyD said:


> We are using an EPSON 7890 for our sublimation printing.
> 
> We have a terrible time getting our light blues, any greens, and sometimes grays to come out right. Baby blue always comes out sea foam green, and it's especially difficult when there is a logo that has both blue AND green... We can usually match up one color perfect, but then the other one is nowhere close what it needs to be.
> 
> ...


 Are you using CMYK or RGB color in your designs?

Don't use CMYK unless you have RIP software that can manage that.

You should also read this web page and start "swatching".

CMYK & RGB Color Charts - MultiRIP Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and Direct-to-Garment Printing RIP Softwares


----------



## ChelseyD (Oct 22, 2014)

We never print from Photoshop, mainly Illustrator.
I only convert to CMYK if I am printing pinks, blacks, or reds.
I also have found that if I am printing anything with a large amount of gray, I have to open the .pdf in Acrobat and print from there. If I print grays from Illustrator, they come out various shades of brown.

I do the graphic design for a large company that produces performance wear, mostly hats. So when we have a huge order to fulfill, and it takes an hour to get the colors to print correctly, you can see where this poses a problem! 

Such a mess!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ChelseyD said:


> We never print from Photoshop, mainly Illustrator.
> I only convert to CMYK if I am printing pinks, blacks, or reds.
> I also have found that if I am printing anything with a large amount of gray, I have to open the .pdf in Acrobat and print from there. If I print grays from Illustrator, they come out various shades of brown.
> 
> ...


 With inkjet you need a RIP if you go CMYK

non postscript printer color difference

"Application Development 
Re: non postscript printer color difference
*If your Illustrator document color mode is CMYK, you must print to a PostScript device to ensure accurate color.* That can be a printer with native PostScript firmware or something like a typical inkjet printer (an RGB device, CMYK inks notwithstanding) operating via (usually) optional PostScript RIP software.

*A non-PostScript printer expects RGB data. When you print a CMYK document on such a device, a color space conversion must occur somewhere. That conversion is out of your control;* *hence, the unpredictable color.
*
You have several choices:

1. If your output is to your non-PS printer and only that printer, work in RGB mode in Illustrator. You will then have the full range of color management options available to you.

2. If you must work in CMYK (because you are ultimately going to press) and you wish to do local proofing, buy a PostScript printer or, at least, a third-party PostScript RIP for your existing printer, if available.

3. You can use the "poor man's proofing" method: Assuming you have Acrobat, print (not save, not export) to PDF using settings that convert to sRGB (e.g., for screen viewing). You can then print the document on your non-PS printer from Acrobat (or AI) using RGB color management. It's not the same as #2 above, but your colors should be reasonably accurate. This works because the Acrobat Distiller engine is, in fact, a PostScript RIP.​ 
Troubleshoot problems printing to non-PostScript printers


----------



## ChelseyD (Oct 22, 2014)

So I made a new document and set it up with RGB.
I chose a few different light blues, including the Univ. of North Carolina Pantone (since it's one I use very often) and printed some samples.
This DID come closer to blue, instead of sea foam green, but now it's more of a really dull, blue-tinted gray.
I'm completely stumped...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ChelseyD said:


> So I made a new document and set it up with RGB.
> I chose a few different light blues, including the Univ. of North Carolina Pantone (since it's one I use very often) and printed some samples.
> This DID come closer to blue, instead of sea foam green, but now it's more of a really dull, blue-tinted gray.
> I'm completely stumped...


 You also need an ICC profile specifically for your printer model and inks, do you have that?

You have a nice pro level printer, while you can print without a RIP there is advantages to having one if you have large format.


----------



## skateinvaders (Jun 24, 2013)

you need a Rip Software and your Problems are solved. 
Right now what does Color Manage your Prints?? 
The Printer or Illustrator?


----------

